

Review my startup: TheWP.Co - WordPress / Frontend Dev - lachyg
http://thewp.co
So I've recently launched http://thewp.co, which has been my current project for a few months, and I've finally got it launched. I've assembled a few developers, and got a site launched, and this is the result :-).<p>Would love to know your thoughts / feedback.
======
garethsprice
Looks great, really nice clean design.

Be more specific about your target audience - guessing it's agencies and
designers? You'd work really well with agencies who are primarily designers,
who need WP help.

What differentiates you from commodity services like htmlburger/random oDesk
freelancers? You're not mentioning price so my assumption is that you're a
premium service. Do you offer additional custom development that the commodity
slicing services don't?

If you're going for the premium/relationship model, put your picture up, tell
your story, tell me where you're located, why will I like working with you and
where do you provide value over and above a commodity service?

The faceless corporate look works for commodity services where I want to put
PSDs in and get HTML out at the lowest price/hassle possible as part of my
business process. If I'm looking for a consultant who will add value to
projects (and get paid in proportion) I want to work with people I feel like I
already know and like before I even make contact.

Need more specific metrics - it's nice that you guarantee you'll do the work,
but do you have a specific turnaround time? Money back guarantee if the work's
no good? How much do I need to add onto my client project estimates to afford
you?

There's no hook to your offer that will make me think in a few months, when I
have a WP project, "Hey what about those guys that promised [X], I should look
them up". I already have a number of people on the list in my mind "that do
Wordpress stuff". You need to position yourself to be the
fastest/cheapest/most W3C compliant/most community supporting/that sort of
thing.

Hope this helps... don't take my advice as gospel, it's just the first stuff
that came to mind. Most of the above may be worthless :)

~~~
lachyg
Wow, thanks for all the feedback. It's agencies, designers, and startups.
Basically we do everything from front-end to WordPress (I should probably get
a new domain!).

We're a premium service, yes. You want a picture of me? Or the team? You think
talking about us being located in Australia will be of benefit? So you're
looking for a lot more personality to come through? How would you suggest I
add that.

I'll add the specific metrics. Where would you like to see those?

Thanks so, so much.

------
lachyg
So I've recently launched <http://thewp.co>, which has been my current project
for a few months, and I've finally got it launched. I've assembled a few
developers, and got a site launched, and this is the result :-).

Would love to know your thoughts / feedback.

Edit: If anyone from HackerNews needs WordPress work, or simply front-end
html/css/js, mention that you're coming from here and I'll give you a nice
discount.

~~~
davedx
It looks really nice but I'm afraid I don't like the headers font ('Podkova' I
think?) - it has really strange serifs that make it a bit jarring to read.

It doesn't detract from the overall impression of the site though, that the
core front end competencies for creating decent, clean themes are there :)
Good luck!

------
brackin
Very nice, I love the design and the fact you simplify the order process for
something like this with the tick boxes. Just makes me more likely to use you.

------
zavulon
Looks very nice and clean, good job! One minor item: <http://thewp.co/get-
started/> I would rename the "Place order now" button. "Place order now"
sounds very final and commital. Even though it says "Submit your request"
under it. I would maybe even take it out altogether and leave only "Submit
your request"

~~~
lachyg
Agreed, I'll change that now. It's more an enquiry / request anyway.

------
whimsy
Typo on the order page:

W'll create an enticing store-front for your products. We'll even polish the
window for you.

